# Is 23000 AED Suplementary allowances included a good salary for me and my wife



## johangica (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for responses


----------



## johangica (Aug 19, 2012)

That is the question 23000 AED PER month is a good salary thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

It depends on the role and sector. Also it depends on your qualifications and experience as well as (often) what country's passport you hold. 
Is that the basic salary only or inclusive of all allowances? What arrangements are made for accommodation and flights to your home country?


----------

